# and a really nice piece of spalted walnut too



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I came across a piece of really unique spalted walnut too. I made it into an Axiom model. It sports an Osage Orange core with sapele mahogany and walnut spacers. The palmswell is cocobolo with a birch spacer. I added a few extra coats of finish to give it a deeper look and polished them out with white diamond. It created a nice satin finish, yet still highlights the figure of the spalted walnut. It is looking for a new home!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't think it is my size but may I hold her for a while? She is beautiful.


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

That is amazing it is unrea the things you can do with a chunk of wood. I can only dream of the ability to make something that beautiful


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

bigfoot said:


> That is amazing it is unrea the things you can do with a chunk of wood. I can only dream of the ability to make something that beautiful


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Stunning .


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Love the spalted woods.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

you always do beautiful work, but this is particularly nice, love the colour!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I want to kick off my shoes and walk barefoot in that warm, luscious wood. (is that so wrong?)


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I want to kick off my shoes and walk barefoot in that warm, luscious wood. (is that so wrong?)


Just so long it is only your shoes!!

That walnut just begs to be touched doesn't it


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

What a beauty


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautilful work


----------

